# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Dataa : Linjavideoita

## luukas79

Se olis sitten siinä, ensimmäinen linjavideoni kuskina uunista ulkona.

Elikkäs enemmän tai vähemmän tossa on tullut videolle kuvatuksi kun oon ammattikuskina ratissa, mutta pahemmin niistä oon jaksanut mitään  julkaista tai muuta. Toisaalta en hirveästi oo kuvannutkaan mitenkään käytöstäni liikenteessä. Mut tuossapa tuli nyt sitten ensimmäinen julkaistu tuotos juutuubiin.... =)

https://youtu.be/BdCJIw-yY10

----------


## luukas79

Samalta suunnilta, toinen linja.  :Redface: 

https://youtu.be/gQzIBNFYJJU

----------


## Razer

Jos voisit vaikka tähän vielä kirjoittaa, että mitä linjaa mikäkin video koskee? Helpottaisi siinä vaiheessa, kun varmaan tarkoituksesi on linkata tänne kymmeniä videoita, niin että niistä sitten löytäisi joskus tarvitsemansa.

----------


## Eppu

> Jos voisit vaikka tähän vielä kirjoittaa, että mitä linjaa mikäkin video koskee? Helpottaisi siinä vaiheessa, kun varmaan tarkoituksesi on linkata tänne kymmeniä videoita, niin että niistä sitten löytäisi joskus tarvitsemansa.


Minä tykkään näistä käyttäjän MsTallink videoista. Kuvatuna on Tallinan jokainen bussireitti nopeutettuna. Etenkin tuo nopeutus on hyvä juttu, koska ei tarvi jumittaa turhan kauaa yhtä videota katsellessa. Tästä sopisi ottaa mallia ken bussireittejä videoi.

esim:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cEC7dqqGXs

----------


## Waltsu

Itse olen mieltynyt Lontoon linjavideoihin, joita käyttäjä Wanderizm on tuottanut juutuubiin, esimerkkinä linja 18: https://youtu.be/Wzeaxnalvxc

----------

